# Ask a guy sitting in his emt refresher course anything



## hibiti87 (Feb 2, 2012)

That's right gentlemen and ladies.


----------



## Medic Tim (Feb 2, 2012)

What is the wind speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## hibiti87 (Feb 2, 2012)

South african or European?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 2, 2012)

How can you differentiate a stroke vs. hypoglycemia?


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 2, 2012)

What is the answer to the ultimate question of life, the universe, and everything?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 2, 2012)

42.....


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 2, 2012)

first read this:

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=28108

Then ask him if EMTs diagnos.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 2, 2012)

It was a joke


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 2, 2012)

Are you now, or have you ever been, a member of the communist party?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 2, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Are you now, or have you ever been, a member of the communist party?



Would you like an application?


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 2, 2012)

Would you like to be a member of the vast right wing conspiracy?


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 2, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> It was a joke



and I think the response would probably cause me to laugh really hard


----------



## fast65 (Feb 2, 2012)

My question for you...can you complete this challenge? Only 1% of the population can say the opposite of these words in less than 20 seconds.

Always 
Coming
From 
Me
Down


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 2, 2012)

fast65 said:


> My question for you...can you complete this challenge? Only 1% of the population can say the opposite of these words in less than 20 seconds.
> 
> Always
> Coming
> ...



Fixed that for you.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 2, 2012)

Do you know.... The muffin man? Haha


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 2, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Fixed that for you.



Had no idea I could be Rick Rolled without YouTube.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 2, 2012)

What is your name? 
What is your quest?
What is the capital of Assyria?


----------



## hibiti87 (Feb 2, 2012)

fast65 said:


> My question for you...can you complete this challenge? Only 1% of the population can say the opposite of these words in less than 20 seconds.
> 
> Always
> Coming
> ...



Well played good sir. Did you know that if you pretend to shake salf on the tip of your tongue that you will indeed taste salt?


----------



## fast65 (Feb 2, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Fixed that for you.



You always have my back Joe  that's why I'm never gonna run around and desert you


----------



## Aprz (Feb 2, 2012)

Lol, I keep making the mistake of reading it backwards instead i.e. Down Me From Coming Always.


----------



## Backwoods (Feb 2, 2012)

What is the most important thing in EMS?


----------



## Aprz (Feb 2, 2012)

Backwoods said:


> What is the most important thing in EMS?


To look cool.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 2, 2012)

Aprz said:


> To look cool.



Agreed. Night or day I always rock my Oakley shades


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 2, 2012)

hibiti87 said:


> Well played good sir. Did you know that if you pretend to shake salf on the tip of your tongue that you will indeed taste salt?



I just got my roommate's girlfriend to try this...talk about priceless. 

"Hey! I see what you did there jackass!"


----------



## hibiti87 (Feb 2, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I just got my roommate's girlfriend to try this...talk about priceless.
> 
> "Hey! I see what you did there jackass!"



she is a keeper :rofl:


----------



## Backwoods (Feb 3, 2012)

Aprz said:


> To look cool.



Winner!


----------



## SSwain (Feb 3, 2012)

If I told you the next thing I was to say was a lie, but the last thing I said was the truth...would you believe me?


----------



## Tigger (Feb 3, 2012)

firefite said:


> Agreed. Night or day I always rock my Oakley shades



Badass shades are a mandatory part of my uniform, even working nights .

That way everyone thinks I've been working for days. Plus there's that whole "the sun never sets on a a badass line..."


----------



## looker (Feb 5, 2012)

Being you said ask me  anything and didn't specify it had to be emt related, let see if if you can answer this. If plane is flying at 36,000 feet and starts dropping at 3350 feet per minute, how many minutes will it takes before plane hits the ground ^_^


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 5, 2012)

36k feet above sea level or ground level?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm going to assume sea level which will take roughly 10.74 minutes.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 5, 2012)

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## looker (Feb 5, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> 36k feet above sea level or ground level?



Sea level.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 5, 2012)

looker said:


> Sea level.




Well... then how high is the ground at the location of the plane?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=DjGwusHrOtk


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 5, 2012)

firefite said:


> I'm going to assume sea level which will take roughly 10.74 minutes.



Are you also assuming you're over the ocean?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 5, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Are you also assuming you're over the ocean?



Assuming that the ground level is equal to the sea level at the exact place the place went down at.


----------



## looker (Feb 5, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Well... then how high is the ground at the location of the plane?



I always assumed sea level means 0 feet.


----------



## looker (Feb 5, 2012)

firefite said:


> I'm going to assume sea level which will take roughly 10.74 minutes.



I am impressed. Not that it was hard but still.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 5, 2012)

looker said:


> I am impressed. Not that it was hard but still.



Just divide 36,000...Haha


----------



## exodus (Feb 5, 2012)

Was gonna say, that's 4th grade math


----------



## looker (Feb 5, 2012)

exodus said:


> Was gonna say, that's 4th grade math



I seen people getting confused on how to do this. Sometimes something very easy can seem very hard.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 5, 2012)

looker said:


> I always assumed sea level means 0 feet.



Airplanes measure all altitude by changes in air pressure when compared to sea level, and then can calculate out altitude above ground level (which is important for, say, landing). So a plane with an altimeter reading of 36k feet is 36k feet above sea level, even if the ground underneath the plane goes up to 7k feet. So over the ocean, a plane has to go the full 36k feet, however above a mountain with a height of 7k feet, the plane only has to go 29k feet before hitting. 

At least we didn't have to get into ground speed vs air speed as vertical speed is vertical speed.


----------



## looker (Feb 5, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Airplanes measure all altitude by changes in air pressure when compared to sea level, and then can calculate out altitude above ground level (which is important for, say, landing). So a plane with an altimeter reading of 36k feet is 36k feet above sea level, even if the ground underneath the plane goes up to 7k feet. So over the ocean, a plane has to go the full 36k feet, however above a mountain with a height of 7k feet, the plane only has to go 29k feet before hitting.
> 
> At least we didn't have to get into ground speed vs air speed.



That is main reason why I said sea level and didn't give speed. Still good explanation for those that do not know.


----------

